# Stuck at PRESS ANY KEY TO BOOT FROM CD OR DVD



## ZacHolt (Jul 22, 2008)

my new wireless dongle was not supported by vista so i had to downgrade to xp, i inserted my vista cd in and formated the HD, i then inserted the xp cd and ran the setup and copied all files. upon restart a message came up error loading operating system. so i tried to re install xp and again was the same message. i then thought ok stuff it it isn't working so ill go back onto vista. all the setup and installing the files went fine until it had to restart. after it restarted the message PRESS ANY KEY TO BOOT FROM CD OR DVD came up so i left it but nothing happened this message stayed up. if i press it after all the ..... it froze and if i pressed it before the ...... it went to the beginning of installing vista again.

i have reinstalled vista several times from numerous DVD's which all had the same problem. and now xp wont even go to the setup screen it just freezes after you press any key. 
Please help, thanks


----------



## ZacHolt (Jul 22, 2008)

just to let you know i have used the dvd's on other computers succesfully and i am now wondering wether to try ubuntu


----------



## kodi (Jun 30, 2004)

Make sure that your boot order is set to CD first and Hard drive second.


----------



## ZacHolt (Jul 22, 2008)

thanks for quick response, it is in that order though.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

If you are using a USB keyboard and mouse, try using a PS/2 one for the install


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Are you certain that your hard drive priority has the boot drive listed first? (this option is on some boards but don't know about yours until you post specs)


----------



## ZacHolt (Jul 22, 2008)

its a built in wireless keyboard and mouse however that is not the problem they work fine and also usually when you see this message it goes off after serveral ...'s but this message stays on and nothing happens


----------



## ZacHolt (Jul 22, 2008)

possitive that it is as i go under boot priorty 1st is sony cd-dvdRW and the 2nd is my harddrive (i know this as i googled the code and it came up with HD's) The computer is a sony vaio VGC V3M it is pentium 4 , 3.2ghz, 1GB ram, on board g force FX graphics. (i sold this comp now and thay asked me to get the dongle working, hence i tried to go back to xp)


----------



## ZacHolt (Jul 22, 2008)

this is sooo annoying ill have to pay


----------

